# Best way to advertise a business



## FinikariaPT (Jun 22, 2011)

I am recently moved to Finikaria, just outside of Limassol and have started my own business. I was just wondering what was the most effective way to advertise. I was hoping to spread the word a bit on here but following a removal of my previous thread I now understand that is not possible. I am a personal trainer just in case any of you were wondering. Any suggestions?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

For your line of work, word of mouth. Do you have your own studio/gym or do you work for a gym?


----------



## FinikariaPT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Zin,

I agree that word of mouth is the most effective form of advertising for me but the trouble is getting those initial clients that can start spreading the word for me. I work from home in my own studio with great facilities to work one on one with someone. Do you have any suggestions that are relatively cost effective which will enable me to get the attention of the local community?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

There are several free advertising websites which you could use. 
Also the local papers such as Cyprus mail etc don't charge a lot for classified adds.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The thing with Cyprus is you need to be known before you do your own venture like the one you are doing as you need people to vouch for you. Same with opening a hair or nail salon in a way, however they can at least rely on passing trade for the initial clientelle.

Also you live in finikaria, there are many gyms with personal trainers in Limassol so your catchment area is going to have to be quite local as people in Cyprus consider a 10 minute drive as far away. 

I'm not sure on the demographics of finikaria but I suspect it's older people and more locals than expats? Do you speak Greek in that case?

You can try advertising in Cyprus Weekly or Cyprus Mail or heading down the local gym to see how busy it is and maybe striking a deal with the gym owner. Maybe free consulting at the gym or doing some sort of class in exchange for advertising your business.


----------



## FinikariaPT (Jun 22, 2011)

Hi Veronica, thanks for the advice. I had thought about the local papers which I will advertise in but was unaware of the websites, can you recommend any specificly?

Zin, I understand the obsticles I face. My partner grew up over here and here family are still here so our social network is relativel big and I will use this to my advantage, but it is people outside of here that I am looking to get to. I know I am entering a competitive market but I feel I can offer something that very few personal trainers can and I am hoping that will make people willing to drive the extra 10 minutes. Thanks for the advice about speaking to local gyms, I will put some thought into how is best to do it without them seeing me as a threat who could take customers away from them.

Thank you both for the ideas.


----------

